# whip update w/ pics. and pics of whips



## J-dogg (Aug 7, 2006)

i put black grips on since

heres a couple action shots, girl pants, painted wheels and all:

best whip i have evr done straight up: 









and heres one more, wasnt as good: 









2nd one isnt as good, first one i was mad stoked on


----------



## tibug (Dec 5, 2006)

In Borat voice: Very nice. Very nice. How much?

Did you paint everything yourself? Judging by the pics, you did a good job.

That frame has burly seat/chainstays. May I ask what it is? I see it's some sort of bmx cruiser?

That's a pretty sick whip (double meaning, get it???). I gotta get me some more dj time. Sadly, the closest dj's are a 20 minute drive from my house and they're torn apart by ATVs and dirtbikes.

Oh, and you have to update your signature! Atomlab is back even better for '08. BEA-utiful!

Tim


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

You know, baggier pants would allow for more air time due to air resistance and would allow more movement and make you a better whipper  :thumbsup:


JK Jeremy, I like it.


PS. Tibug, that is a tonic fabrication Fall Guy.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

BMX cruiser? Nooooo.


----------



## tibug (Dec 5, 2006)

XSL_WiLL said:


> BMX cruiser? Nooooo.


Well, SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOORY! I'm just trying to learn here. What else besides the long A-C fork (which I just noticed on Tonic Fabrication's website, BTW, from snaky69's clue) differentiates this bike from a cruiser? I thought that "a strong shot of BMX chased with enough MTB to take the edge off" was the definition of a BMX cruiser.

I see it has 24" wheels, BMX 110 dropout spacing, no disc mounts, post mounts on the bottom of the seatstay, and 14mm axles. These all point to BMX cruiser. The only thing I see that doesn't is the ability to run a longer A-C fork. If one did not know the frame model, this fact would have been difficult to discern from the pictures.

Will, you are one of the most knowledgeable people on these forums. However, you often leave people hanging will your short answers that simply declare yes or no, and not WHY, much like my lab reports in science. This makes these particular posts make you seem arrogant and as if you're reluctantly deigning to even talk to an "inferior." I know you know you sometimes act like a dick (hell, you've said that, even), but I'm not another urbanfreerider, so while I am not asking you to treat me with respect (because I haven't earned it) but it'd be nice if you'd answer my questions fully so I can understand.:thumbsup:

EDIT: J-Dogg: You got that all from allowance and b-day money???

Gracias,
Tim


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Geometry.

You never asked why it's not a BMX cruiser. How should I answer a question that hasn't been asked?

Long answers are not always necessary, especially with questions that should not even be asked, or with questions that could easily be answered by a MTBR or google search.


----------



## tibug (Dec 5, 2006)

XSL_WiLL said:


> Geometry.
> 
> Long answers are not always necessary, especially with questions that should not even be asked, or with questions that could easily be answered by a MTBR or google search.


:nono:

How the fvck was I supposed to find out the make and model of a frame that I had no recollection of ever seeing before and did not have a decal declaring its identity??? I'm sure not as all-knowing about bicycles as you, Will, but I think I got this down...

My guess of a bmx cruiser was based on the picture ONLY! I do not see many bikes besides pictures of them or the largely crappy comfort bikes that the lbs I wrench at carries, nor do I own many. I could not exact the geometry from a couple of pictures. The only thing I noticed was the relatively long (compared to a BMX cruiser) fork that could have been put on by the owner and had nothing to do whether the frame had cruiser geometry or 24" urban/dj geometry.

Even the omniscient google can't solve questions when I don't know what bike I'm even asking about.

Grarrgh.
Tim


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

That was a general statement, not referring to you. Chill out.

Goes back to my original statement, how am I supposed to answer a question that was not asked? Hmmm?

Yes... a long fork would influence geometry... Stick a long fork on a BMX cruiser, and that thing will be slack as hell. Just like when you jam short forks on MTBs, the BB and front end heights drop and the angles get steep.

J-dogg has only had like 70 threads about his bike (which is very sweet).


----------



## tibug (Dec 5, 2006)

XSL_WiLL said:


> That was a general statement, not referring to you. Chill out.
> 
> Goes back to my original statement, how am I supposed to answer a question that was not asked? Hmmm?
> 
> ...


Umm, that statement wasn't in your original post! Look at my quote of your original statement. I didn't delete anything. That WAS your original statement. I know a long fork would influence the geo. I just haven't seen enough bikes to recognize a slack HA on such a bike without at least seeing it in person.

Okay, well I guess I haven't seen any of his other threads, and it didn't cross my mind to look for them.

"I see it's some sort of bmx cruiser?" was supposed to be a question that GUESSED that the frame was a bmx cruiser and ASKED if I was wrong in that assessment.

Tim


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Well, I said that you were wrong in that assessment. You did not ask how or why you were wrong.

I edited my post before you posted.


----------



## tibug (Dec 5, 2006)

XSL_WiLL said:


> Well, I said that you were wrong in that assessment. You did not ask how or why you were wrong.


Dude, that's like my excuse when I don't say "why" on a homework assignment. It never works.

If I didn't know I was wrong, how was I supposed to ask why I was wrong?

Tim


----------



## JBsoxB (May 18, 2004)

throw that **** out sideways, then lean towards the landing to help bring it back.

if you don't think you are gonna make it, 360


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

XSL_WiLL said:


> Stick a long fork on a BMX cruiser, and that thing will be slack as hell.


BMX cruisers are generally very steep to begin with. that fork would slack it out to what most mountain bikes head angles are.
It _would_ jack the BB up pretty high though.


----------



## Rb (Feb 28, 2007)

I want that bike.
So badly.


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

Yeah, super sweet ride..... nice whippage all around.


----------



## bbrz4 (Jun 12, 2007)

IMO girl pants are for girls, not guys


----------



## pro (Oct 7, 2007)

EMO!

lol, I kid, i kid


----------



## quickfeet18 (Feb 13, 2007)

I am sorry guys but there is no way you can tell me that it is not a bmx cruiser. that bike has 24', has bmx spacing, and in the description all they talk about is how it rides like a bmx bike. Almost all the people running this bike have it completely stacked with bmx parts. this one has a bmx hub, a bmx crank, chain, spocket and seat. what makes it a n mtb? the fork? because other than not having a crossbar on the handlebars that thing is a bmx bike. the only thing that makes it a mountain bike is the fact that tonic says mtb on their website, and the standard price gouging that goes on in mtb. Don't get me wrong tonics are awesome and I am sure they are great but call it what it is and don't belittle people for making what could hardly be called a mistake


----------



## -.---.- (Jun 15, 2007)

hey those aren't girl pants...I wear ones exactly like that...do they have a barbie printed on it or what? And no I'm not emo...thats just a fashon thats going around. Emos must die.

And about this discussion of it being a cruiser BMX...it's wasn't designed to look like one, it was jsut an MTB with smaller wheels.


----------



## A Grove (Nov 12, 2006)

-.---.- said:


> hey those aren't girl pants...I wear ones exactly like that...do they have a barbie printed on it or what? And no I'm not emo...thats just a fashon thats going around. _Emos must die._
> 
> And about this discussion of it being a cruiser BMX...it's wasn't designed to look like one, it was jsut an MTB with smaller wheels.


Well... Thats sorta their goal in life....

Sick bike man, I can't wait till the NS Holy hits the market, I'm def. grabbing one up.


----------



## J-dogg (Aug 7, 2006)

well let me draw some conclusions since half you guys on here ahve your panties in a wad (besides will and snaky)

first off: i am posting on mtbr aka MOUNTAIN BIKE review. hm, seems i'd get e-raped on bmx forum if i went over there.

secondly: i am running MTB rims, bars, fork stem, brake, brake lever, front hub, tires, headset, tubes and so on and so forth.

i think some of you guys need to chill the hell out, and also the fact you may be mad because im 14 and do stuff that looks better than you on jumps bigegr than you can hit. i rock girl pants because i like them, its my style. deal with it. those are element eris skinny fit size 3 for you dbags who already are up in arms about it. get a f*cking life. also tonic fab make MOUNTAIN bikes. im running a rigid until i can afford a new susp. fork, i sold my old one to help pay for a bmx thank you very much.
goodbye now.

BTW* more hating on same topic found here: http://www.ridemonkey.com/forums/showthread.php?t=192130

feel free to speak your opinions, i think its comical how wound up people get about stuff like this


----------



## -.---.- (Jun 15, 2007)

I recongnized your rocknroll when I was passing by! cheers. well...I don't wear GIRL pants but I just dont want my parents spending money on jeans when they still fit (even though they look like they dont lol)

I never knew that the Fall Guy had 110 mm rear spacing...no disc breakes I suppose then...aww.

Skills dude! Get those whips locked. And no I'm not jealous...(???)


----------



## TXneedmountain (Feb 14, 2007)

Hey man those are great photos! Keep it up!


----------



## BIKESerFUN (Sep 5, 2007)

Props on the whip. well done.


----------



## tibug (Dec 5, 2006)

J-dogg said:


> well let me draw some conclusions since half you guys on here ahve your panties in a wad (besides will and snaky)
> 
> first off: i am posting on mtbr aka MOUNTAIN BIKE review. hm, seems i'd get e-raped on bmx forum if i went over there.
> 
> ...


I went on a bmx forum and got hate for posting pics of my 24" cruiser...

I also wear girl pants. They fit close so that I can ride in confidence and style (damn right). 100x better than baggy pants for urban, dj, and park.

You can run tons of mountain bike parts on a cruiser. Even mtb bars that come in a 3.5in. rise. I still don't understand what differentiaties your bike from a cruiser. I get that it has something to do with geometry according to Will's 'oh, this kid's such a retard why am I even talking to him' response to two unprovocative and polite posts asking a few reasonable questions. He's acting like the arrogant know-it-all who can't be bothered to answer good questions with a complete response but feels it's necessary to point out, THIS KID'S STUPID AND I KNOW MORE THAN HE DOES!!!, without explaining why.

So, if someone could point out where the line is between a bmx cruiser and a mountain bike, that would be nice. Is it only the head angle that's different?

Thanks,
Tim


----------



## Rb (Feb 28, 2007)

There's so much animosity on these forums...woah.


----------



## bbrz4 (Jun 12, 2007)

girl pants= stupid, no crotch room

guy skinny jeans = :thumbsup:


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

tibug said:


> I went on a bmx forum and got hate for posting pics of my 24" cruiser...
> 
> I also wear girl pants. They fit close so that I can ride in confidence and style (damn right). 100x better than baggy pants for urban, dj, and park.
> 
> ...


I did not act arrogant or belittle you. But you are coming across as a ******** and I don't appreciate the confrontational tone when I didn't do anything wrong. There is nothing wrong with a short response.


----------



## J-dogg (Aug 7, 2006)

got some of those. all the good ones are to expensive, the rest of them tear. ive blown the crotch on 3 pairs of ccs dudes jeans in the past 2 months. im sick of it. i wear girl pants.

other dude, i work at a bike shop, dont call me out about not knowing anything abotu bikes. trust me i know a hell of a lot. and i know this a mtb with a rigid fork. is a 29er with moustache bars not just a road bike with fat tires? answer me that. i like my bike set up and it works really wellt hank you very much. and thanks for the props people without their head in their ass. and bbrz4, im not hatin on you, i know youre legit. go have a shred folks


----------



## tibug (Dec 5, 2006)

J-dogg said:


> got some of those. all the good ones are to expensive, the rest of them tear. ive blown the crotch on 3 pairs of ccs dudes jeans in the past 2 months. im sick of it. i wear girl pants.
> 
> other dude, i work at a bike shop, dont call me out about not knowing anything abotu bikes. trust me i know a hell of a lot. and i know this a mtb with a rigid fork. is a 29er with moustache bars not just a road bike with fat tires? answer me that. i like my bike set up and it works really wellt hank you very much. and thanks for the props people without their head in their ass. and bbrz4, im not hatin on you, i know youre legit. go have a shred folks


Hey, I'm not calling you out on anything. I'm just asking why is your bike a mountain bike and why is a bmx cruiser a bmx cruiser? I also work at a bike shop, but that obviously doesn't make me qualified to make a decision regarding what your bike is. I am not well-versed in geometry, so any help would be nice.

Will, I might have came off a little strong, it being snowing here and all and riding is next to impossible and I'm going through symptoms of a combination of withdrawal and PMS. Still, I would like you to know that I interpreted your short answers without an explanation as "you're wrong, but I ain't telling you why." Then you said I should have used google, which was impossible given that I didn't know what I was searching for. In your two posts, the only information I got out was that the difference between a bmx cruiser and J-dogg's ride is geometry, which was really not that helpful given that I figured that out already. I'm sorry if I came over too strong, but I just got pissed when gave me a response that left me hanging and made me feel like you thought I was retarded...

How about, for all intents and purposes, we delete my posts from our minds, and I ask these questions: What is the difference in geometry between a 24" bmx cruiser and J-dogg's 24" mountain bike? Where is the line drawn between them?

J-dogg: You have as much skill for a 14 year old as GWB has unintelligence. I am 15, and my 360s are no where near as good as yours and probably never will be. You also have style and flow, which no matter how good I get, I believe that I will never have. Good luck.

I apologize to those who I've offended.

Tim


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

I did not say that you should've used google. If you would read, I had already cleared up that subject and said that the statement did not pertain to you.


----------



## JBsoxB (May 18, 2004)

Puberty ITT....


----------



## Vinny A (Oct 8, 2006)

Hahahah so much hate on here, but whatever let the haters hate. Tight pants are where its at, they dont restrict any of your movement and they dont look sloppy like baggies do either.

Sick whips bro those things are tough as hell to get fully clicked

Oh and tibug one other difference between this and a BMX cruiser is that it is designed to take some hard abuse riding street and dirt where as a BMX cruiser is more suited twords smooth flowy transitions. And just the fact that its designed for a suspension fork immediately takes it out of the BMX cruiser category.

Oh anyone who hates on tight pants try and tell chase d that:


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

Vinny A said:


> Hahahah so much hate on here, but whatever let the haters hate. Tight pants are where its at, they dont restrict any of your movement and they dont look sloppy like baggies do either.
> 
> Sick whips bro those things are tough as hell to get fully clicked
> 
> ...


That's not by any means tight. But those are some fine jeans.

J-dogg, as always, your ride just flows with your style, coordinated and out of the ordinary. When's the next vid coming? I'm out for the winter, we've got 6 inches of snow on the ground. Time to go drifting.


----------



## tibug (Dec 5, 2006)

XSL_WiLL said:


> I did not say that you should've used google. If you would read, I had already cleared up that subject and said that the statement did not pertain to you.


Okay, so then my question shouldn't have been asked? Is that what you meant?



XSL_WiLL said:


> Long answers are not always necessary, especially with questions that should not even be asked, or with questions that could easily be answered by a MTBR or google search.


Tim


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

tibug said:


> Okay, so then my question shouldn't have been asked? Is that what you meant?
> 
> Tim





> That was a general statement, not referring to you. Chill out.


----------



## tibug (Dec 5, 2006)

XSL_WiLL said:


>


Arghh, I give up, you win. dagjdfgeriopgharipgh.

Arghh,
Tim


----------



## mack-a-nator (Apr 26, 2006)

didnt realize this was a fashion website, sh!t, where wat ever jeans u want, or ride naked like me

edit: o and j your bike is looking sick as always


----------



## bbrz4 (Jun 12, 2007)

Yeah i wear jeans like that, there like 1/2 skinny, if you know what i mean??


----------



## JBsoxB (May 18, 2004)

i have slim jeans, but not like that.


dude jdogg, u got crazy skills (tight pants or not )


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

I grew out of the "girl pants phase." Now I like jeans that fit.










Those were my crazy skills inspired by girl pants.

On the other hand... regular pants have their plus sides too.

















Er... can't find any other pictures where you can see my pants... but chicks dig pants. Hahaha. And yes, I know there are lots of holes in those pants... I did not buy them that way.


----------



## JBsoxB (May 18, 2004)

XSL_WiLL said:


> I grew out of the "girl pants phase." Now I like jeans that fit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"HEY LOOK WHAT I CAN DO!"

"STUUUAAARRRTT!!!!"


----------



## DJskeet (Oct 19, 2007)

Who cares, a bike is a bike and he is riding good. 

But did you paint the rims yourself? They look good!


----------



## paintballeerXC (Jun 9, 2005)

this isnt as good as RM. thye pwn all ur attempts to flame. i say throw this up on pinkbike and see what happens .


----------



## J-dogg (Aug 7, 2006)

my attempts to flame? pwn? im sorry sir, but i have a life off of the computer.


----------



## DJskeet (Oct 19, 2007)

J-dogg said:


> but i have a life off of the computer.


╔╗╔═╦╗
║╚╣║║╚╗
╚═╩═╩═╝


----------



## bbrz4 (Jun 12, 2007)

Shut the **** up


----------

